# Quadruplets!



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

My Nubian just delivered quadruplets on Wednesday night. I was really looking forward to trying out the "separate the mom and kids at night, beginning at two weeks" thing in a couple of weeks, but am now thinking there is no possible way she'll be able to make enough milk for me to milk her out in the morning, and then to keep her four babes fed, as well. Thoughts? :think:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Uuuh, probably not lol! In fact I'd be teaching a couple of them to use bottles, so if mama can't produce enough later on you can supplement those two or pull. 

She definitely needs to be on a top notch diet, plenty of alfalfa and dairy grain!


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Do you (or anyone reading this) use a pre-mixed Dairy ration? If yes, I'd love to know what brand you recommend, as I'm not familiar with any.

If you mix your own, I'd love to know your formula. I'm anxious to keep this girl's milk supply up!

Thank you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone near you sell Equi-Lux feed?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I doubt she'll be able to feed four kids up to weaning on her own. You'll most likely see kids that aren't thriving because they aren't getting enough milk. Can some nurse quads? Sure, but it would be better to pull one or two and bottle feed. If you keep all four on her, I definitely wouldn't try to milk her on top of that until the kids are weaned.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Our does are thriving on the following mixture:

3 parts organic oats
2 parts organic barley
2 parts beet pulp
2 parts organic alfalfa pellets
1 part organic whole corn
1 part BOSS 

They have never been in better health. Two are due next month and look wonderful. I'm milking the other 2 and they've been in milk 1 year and 2 years, still going strong. Their coats are shiny and full, their tails look great, good eye and gum color....I just couldn't be more pleased. I got the general recipe from someone on here, but I can't remember who it was. I'd like to thank them! We've been on this for about a year now. They also get good organic hay and organic minerals. 

I mix up a full trash can at a time and it lasts for10 days of feeding 5 cups to each doe, a.m. and p.m. 

Something I really like about this recipe is I can alter it according to needs. Like during the dead of winter, I did 1 1/2 parts corn rather than 1 part corn. If I think their hay is too grassy, I can up the alfalfa pellets. You get the picture.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations! Now we need PHOTOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Whether she can feed quads and have extra depends on her. My late Lamancha doe, Rhu, would feed quads and still have some left for the house. She was a milking powerhouse! Her kids were big, growthy boogers too.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for your input!

I've never had to bottle feed. These babies were born last Wednesday night. If were to decide to pull two and bottle feed them, how soon would it be necessary to do it? I hate to take them away from momma, but I do see how it could get harder to do so the older they get.

Goathiker, I'm going to make some calls regarding EquiLux. If that's not an option, is there another brand you would recommend? Or do you mix your own, too, for your milkers?

I milked my first two does last year, and loved it. I know I should be looking forward to an increased milk supply, now that they're on their second-time around. But - maybe I ought to be feeding them differently, too, to get there.

We've been mixing 3 parts whole oats, 2 1/2 parts barley, 1 part BOSS, and 1 part calf-manna. Then doing 1 part grain, and 3 parts alfalfa pellets when they eat. The milking does last year got a 2 1/2 cup measure of grain mix morning and night (and 3 measures of alfalfa pellets). That's what I've begun feeding my quad momma again. Does this sound adequate, or lacking?

Thanks - I appreciate you all sharing your expertise and experience!
April


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

You could leave all the babies with her and supplement feed the babies 2-3 times a - or bottle feed 2 but leave them with mom when not eating. The babies learn a lot from mom besides being fed.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Here's Lily, pre-babies. And here are her four little ones!


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

One more.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful kids.. Wow... Was this her first kidding?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So cute... All arms legs and ears!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word....Nubian kids are always just the cutest!!!!!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are oh so cute. Don't look to little to me.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

It's her second pregnancy. She had twins last year.

Yes - they're so leggy, it's adorable. The little girl had me worried at the start, as she would lay down with her back legs completely spread to the sides, like she was doing the splits. By day two, though, she was up and walking around with her brothers.

How many of you have supplemented by bottle feeding, while keeping the babies with their mom? Do they still continue to nurse, or not so much?

What do you think would be the best scenario for all involved (mom and her milk production, babies and their health):


Exclusively bottle feed two of the babies, removed from mom


Supplement, by bottle feeding all four of the babies at some point in the day (or multiple times?)


Bottle feed just two of the babies, multiple times a day, but leave them with mom
If I were to separate all four babies from mom at night after 2-4 weeks, milk her out for my house in the morning, and then bottle feed all four with cow's milk for their morning feeding, wouldn't that basically equate to my not having milked her (as far as the babies and the milk supply are concerned)?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

To be honest I would just watch all of them to see if she handles it well. Then when they are old enough to eat grain roughly 3 weeks to a month old and eating browse, hay then separate at night... I know people who have had their goats birth quads and no issues feeding the kids... Otherwise I would probably go with bottle feeding all 4 of them, that's what I would do. I'm getting a little nervous now as I have a FF Nubian and she is getting wide, she's not due until May.... Quads would be cool, but for her 1st time, I'd be happy with twins...


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

My feeding formula is the same as GoatieGranny. It works very well. My Nubian gave me triplet girls this February. I managed to get one out of the three to accept a bottle and so I feed her and Izzie feeds the other two.


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

There is definitely no milk for me though. That will have to wait till they are weaned.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ditto... I'm concerned with my 3rd F. She's getting so big I'm concerned I may not get any milk for myself! . I have never pulled kids to bottle feed but this may be the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

My smallest nubian doe had quadruplets last year and once she got past being overwhelmed with them all attacking her after the first few days she did pretty well. We did sell one of them as a bottle baby at two weeks, but she had the other 3 on her until they were weaned. And when they were about a month old I did start separating them at night and milked her in the mornings. 

This year another doe had quintuplets! Again once we got through the first 4-5 days and mom getting use to so many kids they all did pretty well. I just had to make sure every morning/evening to check bellies and the ones that weren't as full I put them on mom to nurse. I did sell one again at two weeks as a bottle baby. She then did fine and had 4 on her until they were a month old and then sold those as bottle babies. So now they are 2 months old and the two that are left on her are extremely fat little things! 

Just closely watch mom and make sure she is getting all the nutrients and feed that her body will require!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

